# Initial entry date change



## sridhar_in (Jul 20, 2013)

Dear All,

Me and wife have been granted PR during end of 2013. After we got the grant, we got to know that my wife is pregnant. Delivery date is during June 2014.

I mailed the case officer about this new development, if they could possibly extend the initial date of entry. They forwarded my case to the relevant team handling such cases.

The team came back with the response to my query and mentioned the below response.

"I refer to your enquiry regarding the possible extension of your Initial Entry Date (IED) into Australia for your Class SI subclass 189 visa. 

Please note, that now the visa has been granted it is not lawfully possible to extend the IED or add any dependants to the application. In the circumstances where one of the visa holders is pregnant, the department will generally facilitate entry for all visa holders in breach of the visa condition that imposes an IED, provided you submit evidence of the pregnancy or child birth. However we are unable to proceed any further until the IED date has passed.

Facilitating your entry means that once the IED has passed, the department will issue you with a notice of facilitation that allows you to enter Australia in breach of the IED visa condition. We are unable to issue you with this notice until such time as a breach of the IED visa condition has occurred.

Please contact this office after the birth of your child to further discuss the facilitation process. "

I would like to know if anyone got a notice of facilitation after the initial entry had lapsed and what is the duration DIBP has given for such cases.

Please let me know if any one has come across such a scenario.

Thanks
Sridhar


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

My advice to you is to settle in Au with your wife and give birth to the child there. It will save you unnecessary stress.


----------



## chdboy (Sep 11, 2013)

Sridhar,

When did you get the grant and what is the IED date as per grant letter ( need specific dates) ?

Make a quick trip to Australia if you can. As you have mentioned that the delivery date is in June, means still 3-4 months. If her condition allows, make a quick 2 days trip. Do not rely on any "possible extensions".

In worst case, if your wife can not travel, you go alone and make entry for at least yourself. So that at least your visa is intact.


.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

By any means, if she CAN travel, you should and let her give birth to the child there, obviously. I can't think of anything else.


----------



## Achilles_as (May 1, 2014)

Hey Sridhar,

Did you decide what to do? I am in the same predicament as well, so wanted to know how it all faired out.


----------



## sridhar_in (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi Achilles,

I cant take my wife now for the validation trip since doctor has strictly advised against travelling by any means. So I will wait until the initial entry data is lapsed and then produce relevant supporting documents for pregnancy, scan results and consultation, prescriptions to the relevant department so that they can give a facilitation visa after the IED lapses.

Please mail your case officer regarding your case and they will inturn forward your request to the relevant team incharge for such situations.

Regards
Sridhar


----------



## Achilles_as (May 1, 2014)

sridhar_in said:


> Hi Achilles, I cant take my wife now for the validation trip since doctor has strictly advised against travelling by any means. So I will wait until the initial entry data is lapsed and then produce relevant supporting documents for pregnancy, scan results and consultation, prescriptions to the relevant department so that they can give a facilitation visa after the IED lapses. Please mail your case officer regarding your case and they will inturn forward your request to the relevant team incharge for such situations. Regards Sridhar


Ok. Yes I see there is a clause which allows extension of entry date if one of the PR holder is in late stage of pregnancy.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Achilles_as said:


> Ok. Yes I see there is a clause which allows extension of entry date if one of the PR holder is in late stage of pregnancy.


 Extensions are only allowed in late stages of pregnancy in specific medical circumstances.

As per the OPs post the wife was forbidden from travelling and they will have to provide verifiable evidence of such to get the dater extended. 

Normal pregnancies do not qualify for an extension.


----------



## sridhar_in (Jul 20, 2013)

Dear All,

I had provided relevant proofs of pregnancy (ie) scan reports, prescriptions, consultations, delivery related documents and birth certificate of our kids after the IED date lapsed. It was twin pregnancy, that is the reason our doctor strictly advised that wife should not travel at any cost.

I have got response from the relevant team today with Notice of Facilitation letter. I am putting relevant paragraph's from the letter.

" I am writing with reference to the Skilled - Independent (SI 189) visas, granted on 19 December 2013, and which included the following visa condition:

8504 The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies before a date specified by the Minister.

This condition required that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before 1 July 2014.

Recently this department received correspondence advising that the following visa holder(s) had not complied with this condition, and did not enter Australia within the prescribed timeframe.

• XXXXX
• YYYYYY

While failure to comply with visa conditions may render a visa liable for cancellation under the Migration Act 1958 I am writing to advise that the department has decided not to cancel the relevant visa(s).

The department has no objection to the visa holders travelling to and entering Australia while they continue to hold a Skilled - Independent (SI 189) visa.

The expiry date of these visas is: 19 December 2018.

Please be aware that for a child born outside of Australia (where neither parent is an Australian citizen) you will need to apply for and be granted a visa for that child prior to your travel to Australia. For more information about applicable visas please refer to the department’s website
See: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection

You should retain a copy of this letter as you may require it when making your travel arrangements, when boarding your flight(s) or on arrival in Australia.

Please note that some delays may be encountered upon arrival into Australia while visa validity is verified. "

I am little confused with the contents of the letter, wherein it mentions that "Please be aware that for a child born outside of Australia (where neither parent is an Australian citizen) you will need to apply for and be granted a visa for that child prior to your travel to Australia. "

Does it mean that we need to travel with the kids for activating the visa.

Regards
Sridhar


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

It's pretty obvious, if you applied & kids got their grants then yeah they also have an initial entry date to meet and if I am not wrong we can only Validate our visas by traveling to Australia 

Girl Aussie



sridhar_in said:


> The department has no objection to the visa holders travelling to and entering Australia while they continue to hold a Skilled - Independent (SI 189) visa.
> 
> The expiry date of these visas is: 19 December 2018.
> 
> ...


----------



## sridhar_in (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi Girl Aussie,

Me and wife were the applicants. Kids were* not* part of the PR application. Due to pregnancy and post delivery activities we could not travel before the IED lapsed. 

Regards
Sridhar


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

If I read it correctly, you guys got further Initial Entry Extension, right?

Its clearly mentioned in your letter:

'Please be aware that for a child born outside of Australia (where neither parent is an Australian citizen) you will need to apply for and be granted a visa for that child prior to your travel to Australia'

So you have to apply for their visas before making a move to Australia.

Girl Aussie



sridhar_in said:


> Hi Girl Aussie,
> 
> Me and wife were the applicants. Kids were* not* part of the PR application. Due to pregnancy and post delivery activities we could not travel before the IED lapsed.
> 
> ...


----------



## sridhar_in (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi Girl Aussie,

Thanks for your response. 

According to the letter, there was no specific initial entry extension date. I am assuming that our visas are valid until 18th December 2018 and there is no other date mentioned in the letter.

What I wanted to know was, I can apply for tourist visas for the kids initially for activating our PR visas and come back. After we finalize our immigration plan then apply for visa 101 for them.

Regards
Sridhar


----------



## sridhar_in (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi Girl Aussie,

I missed to add another question in my previous post. 

In the letter it was mentioned "Please be aware that for a child born outside of Australia (where neither parent is an Australian citizen) you will need to apply for and be granted a visa for that child prior to your travel to Australia". 

What I wanted to know about the statement above was, we will not be moving to Australia immediately. We want to first activate the visa by visiting for couple of days with my wife without taking the kids, since they are still small. 

Once we decide when to move, then apply for relevant Child visa 101 or tourist visa depending on circumstances. I have read on the forum that Child visa has a longer waiting period of around 8 to 12 months.

Regards
Sridhar


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

From their letter I understood they cancelled IED. So you don't need to activate your visa, as it is valid till 2018.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> From their letter I understood they cancelled IED. So you don't need to activate your visa, as it is valid till 2018.


So, they can apply for a child visa right away, can choose to wait until they get it & then make the move together by 2018. Right ?


----------



## sridhar_in (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi Alnaibii,

Thank you for your response and making it clear that there is no need for us to travel for activating our PR's.

Just a followup on lovetosmack response, can we apply for Child 101 visa offshore(from India) without stepping into Australia and once it is granted, we travel as a complete family.

Regards
Sridhar


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

sridhar_in said:


> Hi Alnaibii,
> 
> Thank you for your response and making it clear that there is no need for us to travel for activating our PR's.
> 
> ...


 Yes you can because DIBP have removed your requirement to validate. Usually you would need to vist first to activate your visa, but you do not need to so apply for the child visa asap.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Landing on Australia at any cost would be that I do if I get a PR and I ensure to make it for my family too at any cost, it's very much possible! There could be a growing number items on the list for not able to land on specified date.

I am very sure, the DIBP would consider serious cases and would come forward to help, but if I were in the situation, I will not risk myself. 

Offtopic: In fact, I am given a very less time to land as per my planning for my early PCC and I had to make swift decisions for moving! And secondly, in my visa, it is clearly highlighted that, it is not possible to change this IED at any cost.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

sridhar_in said:


> Hi Alnaibii,
> can we apply for Child 101 visa offshore(from India) without stepping into Australia and once it is granted, we travel as a complete family.


Please check the conditions for this visa. Can you apply offshore, or you need to be onshore? I am not familiar with this visa.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Alnaibii said:


> Please check the conditions for this visa. Can you apply offshore, or you need to be onshore? I am not familiar with this visa.


 If you do not have a visa that allows you to stay in Australia you can only apply offshore.

Most people who are dependants of PR holders would struggle to get a tourist visa granted unless they have first made a PR application offshore.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi Sridhar,

Apologise I perhaps over looked your post as the top three shelves of me brain are only filled with baby stuff  your lil ones are keeping you on your toes so you know exactly what I mean 

Anyway, yeah I reckon the Department has cancelled the initial entry requirement but kept the visa grant valid in this case so guess you guys are good till 2018.

Yes you can apply visitor visa, however, it's advisable to apply Child Visa first as the chance of visitor visa rejection is very slim if you do it this way. 

Good Luck!

Girl Aussie



sridhar_in said:


> Hi Girl Aussie,
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> ...


----------



## sridhar_in (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi _Shel, Alnaibii and Girl Aussie,

Appreciate your time and replies for my queries  .

I need to get the passports done for the kids before I can apply for Child visa 101, which I need to kickstart in next couple of weeks.

Regards
Sridhar


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

You're welcome, yeah Passport .. that's the first step, good luck!

Girl Aussie



sridhar_in said:


> Hi _Shel, Alnaibii and Girl Aussie,
> 
> Appreciate your time and replies for my queries  .
> 
> ...


----------



## Matamanoa (Sep 27, 2014)

*Same here....*

Hello everybody.!
We are in the exact same situation....
We applied for the 189 visa and then found out I was pregnant with our third baby!
We have been granted the visa last Tuesday and given date of entry by 24th of February 2015, one week beofore the due date!
We thought that usually the entry date is after one year from the medicals or pcc, whichever is earlier..... So it came to us as a bit of a shock.
We emailed our CO and hope for a positive answer.... Any further advice?
Thanks:fingerscrossed:


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

When were your medical & PCC done? 

Go to Australia now or as soon as, you have 4 months. You can travel up to 36 weeks and you can either validate or move and give birth in Australia chid will then be a citizen.


----------



## Matamanoa (Sep 27, 2014)

_shel said:


> When were your medical & PCC done?
> 
> Go to Australia now or as soon as, you have 4 months. You can travel up to 36 weeks and you can either validate or move and give birth in Australia chid will then be a citizen.


Hi shel!

We did MEDS and pcc in July 2014. 
We thought about going to Oz to validate but because pregnant I was not able to do X-rays and filled in the form 815 which states that I must do X-rays within 4 weeks of my first entry in Oz.... unfortunately I don't have those holidays at work!!!!!


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

I see, you get less time to validate, 6 months, if you do not have full medical or sign a heath declaration for the likes of TB. 

Not much you can do but validate if you want to keep your visa.


----------



## Matamanoa (Sep 27, 2014)

_shel said:


> I see, you get less time to validate, 6 months, if you do not have full medical or sign a heath declaration for the likes of TB.
> 
> Not much you can do but validate if you want to keep your visa.



It looks like it!!!!


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Can you get a week off? The xray can be arranged for the permanent move. Explain you need to validate now and wont have the xray until after birth. They will be fine with that if you are just visiting for a week.


----------



## Matamanoa (Sep 27, 2014)

_shel said:


> Can you get a week off? The xray can be arranged for the permanent move. Explain you need to validate now and wont have the xray until after birth. They will be fine with that if you are just visiting for a week.


It looks like the only way..... 
Thanks for you help!!!


----------



## KDExpat (Apr 3, 2015)

*Need a confirmation*

Hi, 

Apologies if I am interrupting this thread in any way. I am new user on this forum.
Since you guys have already been through this process. Please suggest, comment on my queries below:

Scenario:
I just recently got my visa(State Spon. 190) granted on 4th April 2015,
However the IED was 4th May 2015. Now since the date was too early I asked my agent to contact PO to push the IED by 3 months. I received a reply in a word document from Gsm team 13 (not sure what this team stands for). 

Stating following snippet in the document:
--------------
I am writing with reference to the Class Skilled - Independent (Web)(SI 189) subclass Skilled - Independent (Web)(SI 189) visa(s), granted on 4 April 2015, and which included the following visa condition:

8504	The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies before a date specified by the Minister.

This condition required that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before 4 May 2015.

While failure to comply with visa conditions may render a visa liable for cancellation under the Migration Act 1958 I am writing to advise that the department has decided not to cancel the relevant visa(s).

General Skilled Migration has no objection to the visa holder(s) travelling to and entering Australia while they continue to hold a Class (SI) Skilled Independent Subclass 189 visa.

The expiry date of the visa(s) is XXXX
---------------

Questions/confirmations: 
1. Does this mean that I will not be required to activate this visa? As there is no mention of IED? 
2. My visa is SN 190, However the document states Subclass 189 is this ok? 
3. I was expecting a PDF document, as I have never received any communication from DIBP in word document. Please confirm.
4. What I am trying to ensure here is that the document is valid as I am little skeptical about its validity, as my agent has given valid reasons to doubt it. Is there some way I can verify that document I received is valid. 
5. Does the IED change reflect at VEVO site?

Any guidance will be very much appreciated, I do not wish to move Australia and find out that visa is not valid or any other trouble.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## apatel5917 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi I have replied to what all i know .



KDExpat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Apologies if I am interrupting this thread in any way. I am new user on this forum.
> Since you guys have already been through this process. Please suggest, comment on my queries below:
> ...


----------



## KDExpat (Apr 3, 2015)

apatel5917 said:


> Hi I have replied to what all i know .


Thanks @apatel5917 for your reply.
However, all my questions are for "facilitation letter" for Subclass 190 (State Sponsored).


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

I came across this answer before, and yes, it means they waived your visa activation. About the 189/190 thing, I think the officer made a typo. But you can log on to VEVO and check the status of your visa. Or reply to them for clarification.


----------



## KDExpat (Apr 3, 2015)

Alnaibii said:


> I came across this answer before, and yes, it means they waived your visa activation. About the 189/190 thing, I think the officer made a typo. But you can log on to VEVO and check the status of your visa. Or reply to them for clarification.


Thanks @Alnaibii, I was thinking of asking for clarification. Its good that they have waived visa activation. I will be asking for correction to 190 SN, just to avoid any issues. 

Unfortunately, VEVO shows no change. It still shows IED to date mentioned.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

KDExpat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Apologies if I am interrupting this thread in any way. I am new user on this forum.
> Since you guys have already been through this process. Please suggest, comment on my queries below:
> ...


When you applied for 190?


----------



## KDExpat (Apr 3, 2015)

Danav_Singh said:


> When you applied for 190?


Sometime in First week of Jan15 don't exactly recall the date.


----------



## crameshwari (Jun 5, 2014)

Team,

Please clarify my doubt.

My IED date is July 8. I have been to Melbourne on April 8 but not visited South Australia(Sponsoring state) and came back to India. I am planning to move in August.

So does my visa is validated now. will there be any issues if i go to south australia in august.

Please suggest.

Thank you


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

You have already met the initial entry date so your visa is validated. Nothing to worry for August.

Girl Aussie



crameshwari said:


> Team,
> 
> Please clarify my doubt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

As you have already validated your VISA by entering Australia in April there would be no issues.


WHEN you finally move to South Australia (Sponsoring state), just inform them about your arrival.





crameshwari said:


> Team,
> 
> Please clarify my doubt.
> 
> ...


----------



## anant.v.sharma (Aug 2, 2015)

Hello Sridhar,

I am in the same condition as yours now. Was there any problem during immigration when your wife entered Australia with facilitation notice. Which visa you applied for your child?

Please guide me so that I can plan accordingly.


Thanks,
Anant


----------



## sridhar_in (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi Anant,

Facilitation notice was given to the visa holders ie. me and my wife. We havent entered Australia so far, because of personal reasons. We have not initiated child visa 101 for the children until now. Planning to start the process in the next 2-3 months.


Regards
Sridhar


----------



## annie_chow (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi Guys

Is there a possibility that the initial entry date is way before the expiration of PCC/medical examination?

I have read that general rule of thumb is that your IED is before your first PCC/Medical record expires but had anyone encountered being assigned an IED before that?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

It is not from when PCC expires, but from the date you get it.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

annie_chow said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Is there a possibility that the initial entry date is way before the expiration of PCC/medical examination?
> 
> I have read that general rule of thumb is that your IED is before your first PCC/Medical record expires but had anyone encountered being assigned an IED before that?


No. The initial entry date is one year from the date either your PCC is issued or your medicals are completed, whichever date is earliest. If your PCC is dated 1 August 2015 and your medicals are completed 15 August 2015, your initial entry date would be 1 August 2016.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

ozbound12 said:


> No. The initial entry date is one year from the date either your PCC is issued or your medicals are completed, whichever date is earliest. If your PCC is dated 1 August 2015 and your medicals are completed 15 August 2015, your initial entry date would be 1 August 2016.


well, the passport expiry date also needs to be considered. I had to get my son's passport reissued do that the IED doesn't get hit by the passport expiry date.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

girlaussie said:


> Anyway, yeah I reckon the Department has cancelled the initial entry requirement but kept the visa grant valid in this case so guess you guys are good till 2018.
> 
> Girl Aussie


1. Under what circumstances does visa officer waive off IE requirement?

2. Can visa holder request for waiver of IE requirement or IED extension?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

evangelist said:


> 1. Under what circumstances does visa officer waive off IE requirement? 2. Can visa holder request for waiver of IE requirement or IED extension?


It cannot be waived. If you cannot make it by the initial entry date you need to make a request to have the visas not be cancelled after it has passed. They will only allow this in certain circumstances - documented health reasons preventing travel for example.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

If you are applying for a waiver, expect to be requested for documents such as hospital records that prevented you from travelling. It would need to be a significantly compelling reason that you COULD not travel, not something that was simply inconvenient timing.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



ozbound12 said:


> It cannot be waived. If you cannot make it by the initial entry date you need to make a request to have the visas not be cancelled after it has passed. They will only allow this in certain circumstances - documented health reasons preventing travel for example.


Hi,

I made my first entry to Australia in last Month. Is there any possibility to check through VEVO or any other tool to verify whether I have achieved my first entry condition to Australia?


----------



## ravi2327 (Jun 17, 2012)

sridhar_in said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Me and wife have been granted PR during end of 2013. After we got the grant, we got to know that my wife is pregnant. Delivery date is during June 2014.
> 
> ...


Hi Sridhar , 
Can you confirm if you were able to get in Australia with the help of Facilitation letter without any issue ? I am in similar case and I just have 10 days left to make my Inital entry. I was given just 10 days to to make my IED from my visa grant date (Visa issue date 27 April 2016 and IED as 10 May 2016) .
I requested them and I have received a facilitation letter from DIBP but I am hesitant to take such a big risk . Its also not possible for me to travel in next10 days . So if you can share you experience of traveling with the facilitation letter after breach of IED that would help me a lot .
Appreciate if you can respond to my email id : [email protected]


----------



## sridhar_in (Jul 20, 2013)

ravi2327 said:


> Hi Sridhar ,
> Can you confirm if you were able to get in Australia with the help of Facilitation letter without any issue ? I am in similar case and I just have 10 days left to make my Inital entry. I was given just 10 days to to make my IED from my visa grant date (Visa issue date 27 April 2016 and IED as 10 May 2016) .
> I requested them and I have received a facilitation letter from DIBP but I am hesitant to take such a big risk . Its also not possible for me to travel in next10 days . So if you can share you experience of traveling with the facilitation letter after breach of IED that would help me a lot .
> Appreciate if you can respond to my email id : [email protected]


Hi Shekar,

I have not travelled to Australia till now since my kids are still young, according to the facilitation letter I can travel before Dec 2018. Please check the letter and see the contents properly. Also check the status of your visa on VEVO system. 

Regards
Sridhar


----------



## help.for.pr (Feb 28, 2015)

ravi2327 said:


> Hi Sridhar ,
> Can you confirm if you were able to get in Australia with the help of Facilitation letter without any issue ? I am in similar case and I just have 10 days left to make my Inital entry. I was given just 10 days to to make my IED from my visa grant date (Visa issue date 27 April 2016 and IED as 10 May 2016) .
> I requested them and I have received a facilitation letter from DIBP but I am hesitant to take such a big risk . Its also not possible for me to travel in next10 days . So if you can share you experience of traveling with the facilitation letter after breach of IED that would help me a lot .
> Appreciate if you can respond to my email id : [email protected]


Hi Ravi, What did you do?
Did you travel before IED or after?
Tell us your experience.


----------



## suji123 (Apr 8, 2014)

Dear Seniors, 

Is there any chance to get approve facilitation letter for College exams, we have been approved 186 Visa. Due to my daughter exam possibly just need 30 days extension.

Please advice whether it is easy to request extension for college exams?

Thanks in advance for your help.

Cheers
Suji.


----------



## mrinalkm (Apr 21, 2017)

*really great*



sridhar_in said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I had provided relevant proofs of pregnancy (ie) scan reports, prescriptions, consultations, delivery related documents and birth certificate of our kids after the IED date lapsed. It was twin pregnancy, that is the reason our doctor strictly advised that wife should not travel at any cost.
> 
> ...



hi sridhar

you are really lucky that Au govt gave you such a liberty .I wish they are doing the same now


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi All,

Hope to get some advice regs my situation:

1. Medicals done on 30th Mar 2017
2. Found out later (after meds) that my partner is pregnant since Feb 2017 with due date in Dec 2017
3. Went ahead and applied for 189 on 19th April. Did not update DIPB reg. pregnancy
4. 189 granted on 11th Sept 2017 with IED as 21st Mar 2017
5. We are now in our 29th week of pregnancy but medically fit to travel
6. Baby born in Dec 2017 would mean we cannot travel till the child gets the birth cert, passport and visitor visa
7. Baby's visitor visa needs to be ready before 21st Mar 2017 - should be doable but you never know if it gets delayed
8 .Despite being medically fit to travel at the moment, we prefer not to for minimizing the chances of any complications to the pregnancy

Questions:
1. Is there a case for extension/waiver of the IED?
2. If we seek the said extension/waiver, will DIPB question as to why we did not update them of the pregnancy when we did become aware of it before the grant? If so then it becomes a huge risk to seek the extension/waiver

Appreciate some advice


----------



## sathsumi (May 19, 2017)

Hello Ajay 
I'm exacting in the same situation as you are. Did you manage to get waiver for at least secondary applicant ? 

Thanks 




ajaysbhatia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope to get some advice regs my situation:
> 
> ...


----------



## AjBee (Dec 6, 2016)

sathsumi said:


> Hello Ajay
> I'm exacting in the same situation as you are. Did you manage to get waiver for at least secondary applicant ?
> 
> Thanks


I did get the waiver, yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

